
“The Electrical Age”: Born at This Place and Fathered by This Great Man - fluffernutter
https://reasonandreflection.wordpress.com/2013/08/04/the-electrical-age-born-at-this-place-and-fathered-by-this-great-man/
======
polyacr
"Fathered" is a really stupid word... As nonsensical as most of what's going
on these days. Just think about anything being "unfathered"... or being
"mothered".

A: "Excuse me, sir!" B: "Yes, please?" A: "May I ask you to be fathered by
me?" B: "Oh fuck off... learn some laNgUaGE!"

»The basic tool for the manipulation of reality is the manipulation of words.
If you can control the meaning of words, you can control the people who must
use them.« ― Philip K. Dick

~~~
fluffernutter
Only a tool would use the manipulation of words to control people. Or images,
which are tightly linked with optimized search phrases.

